# Halfmoon or Super Delta? Dragonscale marble or just marble?



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi! I'm in love with my betta! Who on here isn't, right?

Well since I got him on Saturday I've discovered he may not be a halfmoon, but a super delta, may not be just a marble, but a marble with dragonscale. A whole lot of maybes!

So maybe I could have a few of you more experienced folks help me identify him correctly!

Here is a short video of him going around his side of the 10g he shares with another male. For better views you can see pictures of him in my album titled 'Seiya'! =D



Sorry about the not so great video (at least I got the important bits >.< ) I keep forgetting that turning my phone to match the angle of what I'm filming doesnt mean my screen flips too xD Sorry for the side view!


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

It's hard to tell in that pic


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

Click it, it's a video 

How nice of him to flare for you! I wish I could tell you what kind he is but he's absolutely beautiful and looks very healthy.


----------



## BettaPirate (Nov 20, 2012)

I am not super experienced as I have only owned one betta but based off the pictures i have seen of other betta who have been classified I think he looks like a marble delta... I bet one of the breeders would be able to give you a more educated answer.

I love the coloring! I don't usually like the white or clear fish much but his colors are so pretty!


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

There is a thread of tail types colors and patterns.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies guys. And I've seen the thread but sometimes examples and descriptions don't do it justice. And here I can show him off a bit more. Also his tail-type is the hardest for me because when he's fully flared I'm not sure if he's a full 180 or like 170ish. He's almost there, and I know he has clear growth after the white in his caudal fin, but it's very hard to see.


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

I would say delta possibly super. And yes he is a marble. Possibly dragonscale marble kind of hard to tell.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Been doing several hours of research and comparing other betta pics to him. I think he's a marble super delta with some dragonscaling. I also think he's a bit young (younger than my VT) and so I'll just watch and see what happens. If with healthier conditions his scales fill-out or not. And I'm excited to see how he'll change if he does.


----------



## Water (Oct 23, 2012)

OOOOOOOOooh, he's sooo pretty :') and cute! I love his colors and when he flared out omgomgomg, just beautiful. I've also been wondering how to tell if you have a marbled betta.. I just bought my new fish Petey yesterday and I have no idea to tell if he's marble. His colors are blotched all over the place and his fins are clear... this is a pic of him:
http://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=70784&stc=1&d=1355411998


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

I think yours is a marble, but could also be a multicolor...I'm fairly new to this too. 

I have been watching Seiya flare for a while and he IS a halfmoon! =D He just doesnt go for maximum flare all the time, but several different times he has tonight and it's definitely a straight 180 degree flare ^^ 

I feel so lucky, I had hoped to find an interesting betta (a mix of colors, tail type and something nifty) but never really thought I'd walk away from my lfs with such a cool little guy ^^


----------

